# What are your favorite EOs to scent soaps?



## orangetree71 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm a newbie looking for ideas for single EOs or combinations of EOs to use in CP soap.  So far I've made lavender, orange/ylang ylang and peppermint/spearmint.


----------



## Healinya (Feb 23, 2010)

I like the smell of orange and clove together. And vanilla fo and clove eo (reminds me of flavored tea). And basil and anise smell great together. Peppermint can go with just about anything, I bought a bar once scented with peppermint, nutmeg, and orange - I haven't tried it yet but will eventually. I like the combination of lavender with peppermint.

I like to put a drop of each oil on a cotton ball and seal it in a ziploc for a little while and see what it smells like. If one is too weak, I will add more one drop of a time and repeat until I like it. I keep notes of how many drops of each went into it so I can make the same ratio for the soap. Don't make a large batch at first, because it may not smell the same and you may have to play around with it a little more. Have fun!!


----------



## krissy (Feb 23, 2010)

cedarwood and rose, lavender and eucalyptus, jasmine and vanilla, bergamot is pretty alone


----------



## IanT (Feb 23, 2010)

orangetree71 said:
			
		

> I'm a newbie looking for ideas for single EOs or combinations of EOs to use in CP soap.  So far I've made lavender, orange/ylang ylang and peppermint/spearmint.



I love lavender... Eucalyptus, lemon (or lemongrass), grapefruit, tea tree, rosemary, peppermint..

coconut lime=mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SoapMedic (Feb 24, 2010)

lavender goes with just about everything
I love lav/patchouli at a 1:1 ratio
 I also love citruses with lavender and/or patchouli

also there are lots of blend ideas and the ability to calculate out amounts at the rainbow meadows site  

just google rainbow meadows essential oils blends and you should find it easily


----------



## IanT (Feb 24, 2010)

Rainbow meadows Essential Oil Blend Calculator

BING!


----------



## orangetree71 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you for the ideas, and the great essential oil blend calculator!
Tamara


----------

